# 1920s Antique Cubist Portraiture Oil Painting Help Identifying Monogram Signature



## Tonyb663 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey everyone!
I have been having a very difficult time trying to track down the artist of this painting I inherited from my grandparents.
Including the frame is it 26” high by 16” wide. Signed on the lower right is a monogram (either starts with a J or an A, I think?) and underneath is the date: 28-9-8.
If anyone happens to know or recognize this signature, please let me know!! I would really appreciate knowing more about this painting and who painted it. 
Thank you!


----------

